# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  προβλημα με βιντεοκαμερα sony DCR-HC39E

## mpiftekias

γεια σε ολους αλλαξα το φλεξ που δινει στην lcd χωρις να πειραξω τιποτα αλλο και τωρα δεν ανοιγει η καμερα

----------


## leosedf

Πως το ξέρεις ότι δεν έχεις κάνει κάποια ζημιά? Κάνε έναν οπτικό έλεγχο πάλι ΠΑΝΤΟΥ μήπως έχει γίνει κάποια ζημιά.
Η καλωδιοταινία αυτή κουβαλούσε και πληκτρολόγιο?

----------


## mpiftekias

καλησπερα φιλε η lcd η οθονη ειναι και πληκτρολογιο μαζι.το κοιταξα πολλες φορες δεν βλεπω κατι και το τροφοδοτικο της που βαζω δεν αναβει η ενδεικτικη λυχνια

----------


## teolan

> καλησπερα φιλε η lcd η οθονη ειναι και πληκτρολογιο μαζι.το κοιταξα πολλες φορες δεν βλεπω κατι και το τροφοδοτικο της που βαζω δεν αναβει η ενδεικτικη λυχνια


εχεις βρει το προβλημα ? το εφτιαξες ? αν δεν το εχεις φτιαξει ακομα να κοιταξεις ξανα την καλωδιοταινια, δεν εχει κουμπωσει ολη μεσα , το ιδιο επαθα κ εγω flex ταινια. δες με την παλια ποσο μεσα παει κ κουμπωσε την καινουργια .

----------


## Freedon Nadd

Τι πρόβλημα είχε και άλλαξες το flex

----------

